# WCG+Automatic Configuration Script Proxy



## dustyshiv (May 10, 2009)

Guys,

At my work, we have several C2D computers that run 24*7 without doing much work. I want to set them up to run WCG. But our company uses automatic configuration script or pac file proxy configuration to connect to the internet and intranet. Appreciate it if you guys could share any ideas on how to setup these pcs to WCG.

Had asked the same question in TPU folding forums.

Thanks,
Regards,
Shiv


----------



## skinnee (May 12, 2009)

Had this all typed out...browser crash FTW! 

I have had BOINC running behind a proxy and in a lab environment for quite a while. The best way I have found is to run the BOINC client in Service (Protected Application) mode. This prevents the user at the time from messing with the settings.

Install the client, but when you get to the Install Path screen, stop we want to change some settings here. Leave the folders as is, but leave *use ScreenSaver unchecked...Check Protected Application, leave All users can manage unchecked*.

After install you'll need to restart due to the service accounts being created that will run the tasks. Initial communication will probably fail, no worries though.

Open BOINC, go to advanced view, then Advanced->Options->HTTP Proxy Tab
enter your proxy info.

With the proxies that I have, no communication can get through until i modify a few things in the global_prefs_override.xml and cc_config.xml. These files are in the Program Data directory, on XP and Server 2003 the default is C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC, Vista/Server 2008/Windows 7 the default is C:\Program Data\BOINC

Now edit cc_config.xml, here is what mine looks like.

```
<cc_config>
<log_flags>
  </log_flags>
    <options>
        <dont_contact_ref_site>1</dont_contact_ref_site>
	<force_auth>NTLM</force_auth>
    </options>
</cc_config>
```

the <force_auth>NTLM</force_auth> is needed if you use Active Directory or an NT4 domain for authentication through the proxy.

The other things you can add for troubleshooting your proxy are in the <log_flags> section...

```
<log_flags>
  <file_xfer_debug>1</file_xfer_debug> 
  <http_debug>1</http_debug> 
  <http_xfer_debug>1</http_xfer_debug> 
  <proxy_debug>1</proxy_debug> 
  </log_flags>
```

This will help you troubleshoot communication, but remember to remove it when you get it all working. It adds a ton of messages in the message tab of the client.

With the global_prefs_override.xml, you can get as fancy as you want...but I had it set for run when idle for 5 minutes rather than a set time period, time periods were just wacky and did not work as expected. The xml config can be a little overwhelming here, so take care of all this in the Advanced->Preferences in BOINC.

Thats about it in a nutshell.


----------



## skinnee (May 14, 2009)

If there are any questions regarding the information I spewed...please ask away!


----------

